
Show HN: App uses GIFs to improve your health - Solomonrajput1
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/simple-steps-eat-better-one/id1039731803?mt=8
======
Solomonrajput1
Earlier this year I created an app that helps you eat healthier. I just
overhauled it. It works like this:

1) Pick one simple habit to work on.

2) Check off your habit every day for a week.

3) When you check it off, the app shows you a funny GIF.

4) After you do your habit for a week, you move onto a new one. This way, you
don't take on too much at once.

Would love to see what you guys think.

